# Another Android Headunit Review & Video



## SeirraBravo (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi All,

As promised the video review of my TEYES CC2PLUS.

Review, unboxing, wires explained and camera route shown.

(First video I've done so excuse the mish mash nature)

Very happy overall for the £250/£260 I spent.

Link to video






Link to where I got it from

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40008...er_id=bb81974d287c4144bf166ca91fe8ade3&is_c=N

Hope some folks find it useful, I got the 6gb RAM and 128gb ROM, it's just as fast as a typical tablet.


----------



## surfinbear (Jan 18, 2021)

Thank you for posting the video review and vendor link. I ordered one early this week and emailed the vendor from China several times to confirm and review the add-ons. I've heard nothing.

I would NOT recommend these folks (at least from this weeks radio silence): https://www.aliexpress.com/store/136738 ... 11185092.0

UPDATE: After ten days they did respond I say they were on vacations. Pretty scary experience...after I purchased the product all the links in the order history went to different products (yikes). Now the products and links look correct and I think they might have changed my order based on my request. *I'm sure they are a good company that was out on a Chinese New Years excursion. *

I think I'll cancel and use your link. 
UPDATE: After extensive research the Teyes CC2 Plus is a better unit, primarily, based on computer power and RAM and cost. The Teyes includes several features you have to buy with other brands (DSP, Bluetooth, camera, etc.).

Questions @SeirraBravo -I find buying the options confusing and hard to figure out with the broken English. I'd like to add everything I could to it...

*What came with your unit and what addons did you buy and/or need to purchase separately? Did the vendor communicate with you at any point?*

Clarity around this would help others!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

You realise it's Chinese New Year, right?


----------



## SeirraBravo (Dec 2, 2020)

Surfinbear no worries, I just hope it helps people make the decision!

The Teyes guys were extremely unresponsive, but turns out they didn't need to be as the unit was great. I would reserve feedback until you're completely happy with the unit as this is what you can hold back over the seller if something goes wrong.

I got the option with 6GB RAM and 128GB ROM, there are no other options you need to select. You need to buy the radio adapter 1 pin to 2 pin (that they mention in the top of the description).

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000929752159.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.1.2ce753d0RRJW5o

If you want Carplay/ Appleplay again I think there is an extra block you need to buy, but I don't use it. I will ask the seller, I think they might be more responsive if they see my review.

Otherwise as standard the unit came with a reversing camera, digital sound processing, 3 x USB, a built in mic, options for outputs to rear and front speaker outputs (RCAs), Canbus module - Does not come with front facing camera.

Hope I've captured everything, if you need anything else, give me a shout.



surfinbear said:


> Thank you for posting the video review and vendor link. I ordered one early this week and emailed the vendor from China several times to confirm and review the add-ons. I've heard nothing.
> 
> I would NOT recommend these folks (at least from this weeks radio silence): https://www.aliexpress.com/store/136738 ... 11185092.0
> 
> ...


----------



## surfinbear (Jan 18, 2021)

Deleted duplicate response (website acting up)


----------



## surfinbear (Jan 18, 2021)

So I'm getting closer to buying the Teyes version...

To help others, below is a product feature list with optional add-ons that I assembled. It also has a few questions at the bottom if others who have purchased the unit can help answer.

*The Teyes CC2 Plus (as of 2/16/21) $350/€252 Includes: *

- 6GB Ram + 128G (that's fast!) w/8 Core Chip
- 4G Connect + Wi-Fi (can use phone sim card for internet)
- Reverse Camera (as free gift)
- Bluetooth w/phone battery real time display (I assume 5.0 based on the time released)
- Digital Signal Processor w/12 band equalizer and individual speaker delay
- Integrates factory steering wheel controls
- Can split screen the monitor to view two operations at once (watch movie and navigation)
- All cameras and movie functions can operate anytime (not dependent on being parked/reverse that (often) limit "brand name" head units
- RCA, coaxial and fiberoptic outputs for amplifiers (fiberoptic is awesome!) w/Front, Rear and Subwoofer

*Required Antenna Adapter, Teyes for Volkswagen $9/€6.5*

*Optional Updates for Teyes CC2:*

*Front HD Camera w/128GB card, $72/€6.5 *
Forward collision warning
- Lane departure assistance
- Automatic record for accidents

*High quality Sony AHD 160-degree reverse camera with night vision $34/€24*

*TEYES Voice Control for Head Unit, $46/€33 *
- More Specific than Siri or Google Assistant

*Teyes OBD Bluetooth Diagnostic Device, $32/€23 *
- Allows head unit to read fault codes in real time

*Unknows/Need Confirmation*
_Does this support tire pressure monitoring?_
_Does this support Wi-Fi integration on Android and Apple?_
_Does this support simultaneous front and rear parking assistance?_


----------



## SeirraBravo (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks for the additional info Surfinbear!

Just to say the camera in low light conditions is pretty decent to be fair and I'm not sure the additional monies is worth the night vision one!

And I think if you rate them 5* they give you the voice control free actually (says it on a card they send in box).

Front facing camera I've read someone struggled to get it up and running for live view but it was good for recording as a crash cam (facebook)

It does support TPMS
I'm not sure it actually does support parking front and back it just gives you a video feed
Not sure what you mean on wifi integration!


----------



## surfinbear (Jan 18, 2021)

SeirraBravo said:


> I'm not sure it actually does support parking front and back it just gives you a video feed
> Not sure what you mean on wifi integration!


I Apologize for the typo...I meant to type "wireless integration," such as you can connect your phone to the tablet without having a hard wire. I don't mean just a Bluetooth connection, but full integration (like Android Play) or ability to have the head unit's features work in real time though your phones hot spot/Wi-Fi. I hope that clarifies.

Also, my thought regarding Apple Car Play is that there are many USB plug-in dongles on the market. I'm 99% sure that any of these dongles can pipe in Car Play as long as the has unit has a USB input. I've also noticed that there are many similar head units, like the China version I ordered, that are Car Play centric and require an additional USB plug-in dongle to run Android Auto.

Thank again for the help! I' sure it will help those on the fence.

As my wife always says, "you're spending way too much time on that Audi and loud music." :roll:


----------



## SeirraBravo (Dec 2, 2020)

Did you end up ordering this one then Surfinbear? the Teyes CC2 plus?

It does clarify and I actually have no idea, I'm assuming you could download a wireless android play app and try it?! I know the other one on the @@Ultimate android headunit thread, does support wireless carplay/ android auto but apparently it was quite slow and glitchy, so USB is best.

I'm also 90% sure you can get the android auto/ carplay dongle as well as TEYES said as much on their facebook page.


----------



## surfinbear (Jan 18, 2021)

The more I read about Android Auto the more I realize that is just an ability to run an app that mirrors an Android device on a different head unit (typically on a stock car system or "brand name" head unit).

Since the Teyes unit is literally a high powered Android device/tablet, that syncs to a sim card or phone hotspot, it kind-a-of defeats the need for adding the Android auto app...the app that mirrors your phone looks way worse than what's available on this device from Teyes.

I requested cancellation of the other unit and should be able to buy this one in a day or so.

I'm turning my car audio install into a science experiment with four audio methods tested:

1. Stock system (non-Bose) w/professional sound dampening over the entire car

2. Stock head unit with high quality subwoofer/amp added

3. Stock head unit with high quality amplifier that powers a subwoofer AND stock speakers

4. Teyes head unit with high quality amplifier, subwoofer, and three-way component in the front

Should be fun.


----------



## EsnTT (May 27, 2019)

I'm thinking of giving this one a try, looks good and cheaper than most I've seen.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001 ... ADuE0&mp=1


----------



## jazzor (Feb 10, 2021)

EsnTT said:


> I'm thinking of giving this one a try, looks good and cheaper than most I've seen.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001 ... ADuE0&mp=1


This is a FYT unit similar specs to the teyes units (although the software is incompatible). If you got the bose amp the seller says you need to purchase an additional cable for 15USD.


----------



## surfinbear (Jan 18, 2021)

I just pulled the trigger and bought the Treyes CC2 Plus, based on the great product review here, with all the options that were available:

CC2 Plus $350/₤250
Teyes Sony Wide Rear View Camera $33/₤23
Teyes OBDII Blue Chip Device : $32/₤23
Teyes Front Camera w/Radar $72/₤50
Audi/VW Radio Antenna Adaptor: $9/₤6.5
Total = $496/₤354

I'll review once it arrives and I have a chance to install. Should be fun!

Thanks for the post @SeirraBravo


----------



## sh0krn (Apr 28, 2021)

surfinbear said:


> I just pulled the trigger and bought the Treyes CC2 Plus, based on the great product review here, with all the options that were available:
> 
> CC2 Plus $350/₤250
> Teyes Sony Wide Rear View Camera $33/₤23
> ...


How did you go? I bought a CC3 from Teyes Aus, unlike aliepress, those guys answered my emails and helped with advice lol


----------



## fjallravn (May 21, 2019)

Have you got issues with the phone signal? I had some with the internet signal, Idk why with this model though. Had to use amplifiers I got at https://www.myamplifiers.com/en-us/, it seemed to help. Has anyone experienced such a problem as well?


----------

